

85% of Smartphone Users Would Rather Give up Water Than Mobile Apps - the_watcher
http://mashable.com/2013/02/26/smartphone-users-giving-up-mobile-apps/

======
stackcollision
The people who answered this way have clearly never had to go a day without
water.

~~~
rhizome
It's possible there are problems with the survey's methodology.

------
diminoten
If proposed with the actual dilemma, I would at least like to think that the
numbers would be skewed a little more favorably towards survival.

I'm not exactly sure what this specific question even means, other than a
reinforcement of the adage, "Ask a stupid question, get a stupid response."

------
casca
TL;DR: A company that sells API services for mobile apps finds that mobile
apps are more important than water.

The 85% number is reported by Mashable, the infographic which claims to come
from Apigee (who did the research) does not show this. Also, no link to the
actual report or any methodology is provided or evident on the Apigee website.

------
vanderZwan
The picture says coffee, not water.

